# Room and board during basic and training.  How much?



## big45-70 (9 May 2012)

Currently I'm going through the recruiting processes.  I was married in September of last year and I remember hearing that living quarters are free on base for common law or married individuals,  I can't find any information confirming this and wanted to see if it is correct?  Also does your pay start the first day of BMQ?  Sorry for these,  I wasn't sure where else to ask.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2012)

You heard wrong. PMQs (Private married quarters), provided you can get them, will cost you. That cost will vary depending on a number of factors. You'll not be allowed a PMQ while undergoing BMQ, nor very likely while undergoing your trade training.

I suppose it would depend on circumstances, but you'll likely start getting paid on your first travel day to BMQ, up until then, it used to be LWOP (Leave without pay). If I'm wrong, someone will be by to correct it.

Both your questions have been answered numerous times and the answers could be found using the search function.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2012)

I think the OP meant that the quarters are free while he is on BMQ.  And yes, that is the case indeed.  Just make sure you have copies of your marriage certificate, rent agreement or mortgage, bills, etc.......


----------



## Ayrsayle (9 May 2012)

Having just done this recently:

Yes, while you are separated from your spouse (or common-law partner) you will have your food and board covered while on BMOQ and most likely all other courses away from your partner. Your pay will start from the first day of BMOQ, though you will be considered "hired" on the date of your signing in.

You will need a copy of your Lease and other documentation showing you live with your partner (Electricity bills, for example). To save yourself some grief try to bring (or add your partner to) bills that have both of your names and address on it. The CFRC or the wonderful clerks in St. Jean are more then able to tell you precisely what they will accept, etc. You are trying to prove that you both have lived together for a substantial period of time and are co-dependant, not just jumping into the same location for the benefits.

Additionally it is in your interest to take a look at PLD (Post Living Differential) for your home location and Separation allowance (and worth looking into if they don't do it automatically, assuming you qualify)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think the OP meant that the quarters are free while he is on BMQ.  And yes, that is the case indeed.  Just make sure you have copies of your marriage certificate, rent agreement or mortgage, bills, etc.......



Ahh, seen.

Hence why I stay away from Recruit questions.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 May 2012)

But recceguy, you were a recruit once as well.. in 1914?


----------



## GAP (9 May 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> But recceguy, you were a recruit once as well.. in 1914?



Hey! Hey! it had to be 15 or 16 minimum.....he's too young for 14!  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (9 May 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> But recceguy, you were a recruit once as well.. in 1914?



No, he's Boer War vintage, not WWI.


----------



## big45-70 (11 May 2012)

Just wondering what the fee is for room and board during BMQ and occupational training?


----------



## big45-70 (11 May 2012)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Having just done this recently:
> 
> Yes, while you are separated from your spouse (or common-law partner) you will have your food and board covered while on BMOQ and most likely all other courses away from your partner. Your pay will start from the first day of BMOQ, though you will be considered "hired" on the date of your signing in.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that info.  Most of the bills are in my name only,  however we do own the home together bough in 2007 and we were married in September of 2011.  I'm guessing a marriage certificate will suffice?


----------



## Ayrsayle (11 May 2012)

big45-70 said:
			
		

> Just wondering what the fee is for room and board during BMQ and occupational training?



WAY to broad of a question - might want to be a little more specific: What trade are you going into? Reserve or Reg force?, are you married or single?  All of these are going to make a difference. 

Up near the the top of the page there is a search button - try "Rations and Quarters", should find lots of information on your question.

Edit: I've already answered your question in another post you also made. The answer is still nothing once you verify your marital status. The wrath of the staff will quickly be upon you should you make multiple, similar posts - especially when you've already received an answer. Friendly hint.


----------



## Ayrsayle (11 May 2012)

shouldn't be an issue then - marriage certificate answers the question.


----------



## Scott (12 May 2012)

How many times do you need to ask the same question?


----------



## big45-70 (12 May 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> How many times do you need to ask the same question?



Sorry brother just stressing out a little trying to get all my ducks In a row.  Sorry for asking similar questions.


----------

